# Phyton 27 (now what!) HELP!!!



## CLMoss (Jul 4, 2007)

Help!

I received the Phyton 27 yesterday in the mail... Now what do I do to treat one plant! This stuff looks scary! About three pages of warnings... I am far from a chemist, so maybe somebody can help simplify (like baby-steps) to get me through these instructions? Should I use one teaspoon per gallon of water, and spray on the whole plant? Also, should I cut off rot areas off the plant before spraying? Should I spray well enough to drench the root system? After using a spray bottle, should I save it to use only with this product? 

Sorry, lots of questions. I have never had a problem like this before. My 'Cardinale,' 'Wilcox' will thank you!

Thanks, Claudia


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2007)

first off, although it may be boring and lots may not apply to you, READ THE LABEL. yup. the whole thing. 

some important quotes from the label:

_Applicators and other handlers must wear:
Coveralls over long-sleeved shirt and long pants
Waterproof gloves
Chemical-resistant footwear plus socks
Protective eyewear
Chemical-resistant headgear for overhead exposure
Discard clothing and other absorbent materials that have been drenched or heavily contaminated with this product's concentrate. Do not reuse them. Follow manufacturer's instructions for cleaning/maintaining PPE. If no such instructions for washables, use detergent and hot water. Keep and wash PPE separately from other laundry.

USER SAFETY RECOMMENDATIONS

Users should:
Wash hands before eating, drinking, chewing gum, using tobacco or using the toilet.
Remove clothing immediately if pesticide gets inside. Then wash thoroughly and put on clean clothing.

ENVIRONMENTAL HAZARDS

This product is toxic to fish. Do not apply directly to water, to areas where surface water is present or to intertidal areas below the mean high water mark. Do not contaminate water when disposing of equipment washwaters.

PHYSICAL OR CHEMICAL HAZARDS

For spills, you may contact CHEMTREC at 1-800-424-9300.

DIRECTIONS FOR USE

It is a violation of Federal law to use this product in a manner inconsistent with its labeling. Do not apply this product in a way that will contact workers or other persons, either directly or through drift. Only protected handlers may be in the area during application. For any requirements specific to your State or Tribe, consult the agency responsible for pesticide regulation._

one of the most important: 

*Do not allow workers* {edit: well, people, pets, etc} *to enter into treated areas during the restricted entry interval (REI) of 24 hours.*

*PPE required for early entry into treated areas that is permitted under theWorker Protection Standard and that involves contact with anything that has been treated, such as plants, soil, or water, is:
Coveralls over long-sleeved shirt and long pants
Waterproof gloves
Chemical-resistant footwear plus socks
Protective eyewear
Chemical-resistant headgear for overhead exposure*

as for what rate, i dunno. i don't use the stuff. i should but... actually, i'd appreciate info on the rates people use too.

i noticed on the label most of the rates are ounces per ten gallons of water. as you'll only be spraying one plant, remember to divide...

(hopefully this post wasn't too much of a drag. people not being careful with pesticides cause lots of injury to themselves, their friends and environmentally so please be careful...)


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's a link to the last discussion we had about this. 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=690&highlight=phyton


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you for the link from the last discussion... I am going to try the peroxide, reiki, and a little prayer. If it continues to spread, I will use the Phyton. I will let you know how the peroxide works...LOL!

Thanks!

Claudia


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2007)

FWIW, I ended up having to use the Phyton. ity:

Speaking of this - anyone know why Dragon's Blood might attract flies? I have one plant that was treated with it before I received it and everytime I go outside, there are flies on it - 2 or 3 - not on any other plants. 

Weird.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 4, 2007)

CLMoss said:


> Thank you for the link from the last discussion... I am going to try the peroxide, reiki, and a little prayer. If it continues to spread, I will use the Phyton. I will let you know how the peroxide works...LOL!



I didn't read the last discussion, but probably read it the first time around. 

You bought phyton, use it. It works. 

And while your at it, spray all your plants. Dendrobiums and stanhopea familly probably won't appreciate being sprayed by it, but everything else should be OK.

Kyle


----------



## Carol (Jul 4, 2007)

I used the Phyton to cure a division of Paph Darling 'Christiane' AM/AOS and it worked. I also use it occasionally on the outside orchids when it is a particularly wet, cloudy time here in Western PA.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, weather permitting, I will try to spray my whole collection tomorrow. BTW, should I drench the whole plant? Roots and all?

Thanks, Caudia


----------



## Hien (Jul 5, 2007)

CLMoss said:


> Ok, weather permitting, I will try to spray my whole collection tomorrow. BTW, should I drench the whole plant? Roots and all?
> 
> Thanks, Caudia



I am not sure about roots.
I bought some dendrobiums that have fungus in the root zone.
I used phytons on the roots. I no longer have those dendrobiums.:sob:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't think denrobiums like copper fungicides like phyton 27. 

I don't know about drenching the pots. When I have problems, I spray everything, but I give significantly more to the plant that is showing problems. That plant ends up getting a lot of phyton in the media, with no negative effects.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

Overkill!


----------



## paphreek (Jul 5, 2007)

I believe that there was an AOS article on the phytotoxicity of Phyton 27 on some dendrobiums, particularly when used with R/O water. However, I've found it to be no problem on any of my adult Paphs. I cut away the infected area, if possible, and then spray the entire plant. If I have not removed it from the pot and sprayed the roots, I drench the pot with the remaining Phyton 27. If you follow the directions, you should have no trouble with this product.


----------



## Inverness (Jul 5, 2007)

The topic of Phyton27 pops up on many message boards with regularity. I'm professionally affiliated with the horticulture industry and (among other things) make recomendations about pesticides. Phyton is a valuable product, but it carries a DANGER designation as a signal word. This is the most hazardous level of classification. If you read the label precautions, there are some very serious cautions there; permanent and irreversible eye damage being one. Unless you've received professional training on using products such as this, they really aren't intended for a home environment. Peroxide, cinnamon, or something else is more suitable and safe. If you decide to use this, any plant that is sensitive to copper compounds may likely suffer severe damage.

Ken Brewer


----------



## Candace (Jul 5, 2007)

What about Physan as an alternative?


----------



## Inverness (Jul 5, 2007)

Physan is also a very useful product, and like Phyton it carries a DANGER level hazard classification. It is a benzylammonium product; this is the active ingredient in many tub, tile, and toilet bowl cleaners. It does have the ability to destroy many living things on contact (good and bad). Some feel (at the highest concentrations, on inert surfaces) it will destroy many viral pathogens. Like any pesticide, if used according to label directions it presents minimal threats. But as is often the case, labels aren't read, and recalculation of dilutions becomes grossly erroneous. Overly concentrated solutions will burn skin, and destroy plant tissue on contact. Again, for home use, look to more benign solutions.

Ken Brewer


----------



## Candace (Jul 5, 2007)

Eek, I'm one of the guilty...I admit I haven't read all the specs. on my Physan label. I've used it in small doses in the past to get rid of algae in my s/h pots. I don't have much left in my small bottle and I don't plan on buying any more. I've had one grower, who's opinion I value, tell me many of his plants have been damaged by Physan over time. He thinks that a toxicity builds up in the plants and damages or causes their eventual decline. I haven't used it in a year. Luckily, I've never attributed any damage to it, but I'll just live with the algae in my pots...


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I got up the nerve to try the Phyton today... I was sick of watching my orchid go down hill. Also, I sprayed a couple of my other orchids that had mysterious spots on them. Included was one of my favorites (Den. chrysotoxum) which has given me a problem since I first got it. 

I only mixed up a small batch of this stuff in a six ounce spray bottle. I only used about 1/3 (maybe less) of a teaspoon. I hope that it was the correct amount, and that it will work.

Any suggestions about when to spray again, or the amount I used in this size bottle?

Thanks, Claudia


----------



## Kyle (Jul 16, 2007)

Off the top of my head, I would say 7-10 days. But I would read this over to see if it provides you with the answers.

Kyle


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you Kyle! I will read the attachment over again.

Claudia


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought a bottle of Phyton 2 years ago...finally got around to using it this summer...used it twice so far, with no harm to my plants...benefit? I'll find out at the end of the summer as I count the survivors...but so far my bellatulums that are so prone to hideous leaf rots are doing fine (and cinnamon didn't work...in fact, I've never had luck with cinnamon...). I used 1/4 tsp to 1 L water in a spray bottle rserved for fertilizers or chemicals. I also use Physan (or RD-20, same thing, basically). I use 1 tspn/ gal when I repot, and use 1/4-1/2 tspn/ gal in my fertilizer solution when I water my paphs, when they are outdoors in the summer. Partly, it protects against root rot, but it also annoys any critters that have decided to make a home in the paph mix. Take care, Eric


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you Eric!


----------

